# [SOLVED] How do I know x86 or x64?



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

There was an app I was going to download that had two install files; one for x86 and one for x64. How do I know which one I have?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How do I know x86 or x64?*

What processor do you have?


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: How do I know x86 or x64?*

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6420 @ 2.13GHz

The OS says it is 32 bit, but I have no idea if that has anything to do with the CPU


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How do I know x86 or x64?*

It's 32 bit then :grin: The CPU is the only thing that can be 32 bit, so you need the x64


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: How do I know x86 or x64?*

if x64 is 32 bit then what is x86 and what would be 64 bit?
sorry, just a little confused.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: How do I know x86 or x64?*

X86 is 32bit, X64 is 64bit. Your CPU is capable of handle either 32 or 64bit instruction. What determines the app version you need to install is the OS. If you are running a 64bit OS then install the x64 version of the app. If you are running a 32bit OS then install the x86.

Edit:
Just another little tidbit. They are both X86, One is X86-32 (32bit and commonly known as X86) the other is X86-64 (64bit and commonly know as X64) 
I hope this clears things up for you. :wave:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How do I know x86 or x64?*

Thanks for clearing that up Matt, I just noticed I said 64, woops. Sorry Michelangelo.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: How do I know x86 or x64?*

ok, thanks (^_^)v


----------

